

Wordfeud creator makes $10k a day from app - superted
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsvt.se%2F2.22620%2F1.2543254%2Ftjanar_75_000_om_dagen_-_pa_wordfeud

======
superted
Note: This article has been translated from Swedish. It says 75000 dollars in
the translated version, but the source clearly says it is 75000 Swedish krona,
i.e. roughly $10k

